# which one ?!!



## wasim (May 4, 2011)

since my signature was more than 500 x 150

i made 2 new sigs 

so which one is better , i need your opinion 



Spoiler: this one
















Spoiler: or this one


----------



## Shockwind (May 4, 2011)

The first one.


----------



## Lucifer666 (May 4, 2011)

2nd one


----------



## Ikki (May 4, 2011)

The first one. The renders in the second one stand out too much.


----------



## wasim (May 4, 2011)

2 say the first 
2 say second one  ( the other one was thru PM )


now i am really confused


----------



## Miss Panda (May 4, 2011)

First, it looks more professional. Bit blood thirsty though......well I am a girl


----------



## AlanJohn (May 4, 2011)

First one.
The second one looks so cheap and effortless.


----------



## wasim (May 4, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> First one.
> The second one looks so cheap and *effortless*.



the second one was harder to make 

anyway i'll use the first one


----------



## Raika (May 4, 2011)

1st one. The 2nd one doesn't really blend much, it's like you just grabbed the characters and slapped them onto the background. The 1st one blends more, and looks more natural.


----------



## wasim (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for your opinion everyone

majority told the 1st ( even my friends ) so i used it


----------



## Miss Panda (May 4, 2011)

It is one of the best sigs I've seen on here actually.


----------



## wasim (May 4, 2011)

thanks


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 4, 2011)

First one if there was less blood.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (May 4, 2011)

Second one IMHO.


----------



## Shockwind (May 5, 2011)

The first one's pretty cool than the other one.


----------



## GranolaBar (May 5, 2011)

First!
Cool signature by the way


----------

